# Promo Sale On Apple Tablet iPad 64GB $200, Apple iPhone 4G 32GB $200, HTC Aria $200



## anuolu1 (Dec 13, 2010)

HURRAY!!! PROMO!! PROMO !! PROMO IS GETTING TO THE END OF THE YEAR AGAIN AND SAARUU LTD IS HERE AGAIN WITH END OF THE YEAR BONANZA :


ORDER FROM US TODAY AND SAVE 10% OR MORE ON ALL YOUR ORDER AS WE OFFER THE PROMO OF BUY 2 GET 1 FREE.

BUY 5 GET 3 FREE
BUY 10 GET 5 FREE
BUY 20 GET 10 FREE

THE MORE YOU BUY THE MORE THE END OF THE YEAR PROMOTION YOU GET.



COMPANY FULL DETAILS.

Contact Name : Henrik Hokka
Company Name : Saaruu Limited®
Email Us At : [email protected]
Registered No . 7215070
Status : Active
Incorporation Date : 07-06-2005
Last Accounts Filed up to: 01-10-2010
-----------------------------------------------------------------


Saaruu Limited is one of the leading supplier of high-end products to customers, we deal primarily in genuine and brand new electronics, all items are sourced directly from the manufacturers and carry the manufacturer’s warranty.

We ship 100% of our orders the same business day. with the Registered No.7215070.

We specialize in a wide range of products such as laptops, mobile phones, plasma & lcd tv, mp3 & mp4 players, video games console, digital cameras, dvd players (Etc) at cheap & affordable prices.




WHY BUY FROM US?

* Your privacy is assured
* Our prices are second to none
* Secure transaction guaranteed
* We ship Monday through Saturday.
* Free shipping on qualified orders
* We offer reasonable discount on bulk purchases
* We ship same day after confirmation of payment.
* We offer a 30 day return policy and a 100% money back guarantee.

Saaruu Limited® strive to offer high-quality products at competitive prices. All of our products are brand new, never used, never rebuilt,original.

All our product comes with the minimum warranty of 1 full international warranty from manufacturer.


Apple Tablet iPad 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$200usd
Apple Tablet iPad 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ....$195usd
Apple Tablet iPad 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$190usd


T-Mobile Sidekick:
T-Mobile MDA Vario V---$140
T-Mobile Dash 3G---$150
T-Mobile Garminfone----$180
T-Mobile Pulse Mini --------- $175
T-Mobile Pulse ---------------$160
T-Mobile MyTouch 3G Fender Edition---$145
T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide---$149
T-Mobile MyTouch 3G -----$140
T-Mobile G2 Touch ----------$145
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2008–$120
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009–$130
T-Mobile Sidekick LX — $90
T-Mobile Shadow — $105
T-Mobile G1 — $110
T-Mobile Sidekick 3 — $85
Juicy Couture Sidekick 2 — $75

Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 4G 32GB - $200
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $180
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $170
Apple iPhone 4GB — $90
Apple iPhone 8GB — $100
Apple iPhone 16GB — $105
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB — $120
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB — $130

Palm Pixi ..........$200
Palm Pre............$170
Palm Treo Pro.......$180
Palm Centro.........$180

BlackBerry:
Blackberry Slidder ------- $230
BlackBerry Bold 9650 --- $200
BlackBerry Bold 9700 --- $180
BlackBerry Curve 8520---$170
BlackBerry Tour 9630 ---$160
Blackberry Curve 8900 — $150
BlackBerry Storm2 9520-$185
BlackBerry Storm2 9550-$185
Blackberry Storm 9500 — $130
Blackberry Storm 9530 — $140
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220 — $100
Blackberry Bold 9000 — $120
Blackberry Curve 8320 — $105

Motorola phones
Motorola DROID PRO XT610 -- $220
Motorola FLIPSIDE MB508 --- $210
Motorola Milestone -------- $200
Motorola QUENCH -------- $200
Motorola XT720 MOTOROI $200
Motorola BACKFLIP -----$215
Motorola XT800 ------------$205
Motorola ROKR ZN50----$200
Motorola Karma QA1-----$200
Motorola L800t-----$190
Motorola W7 Active Edition ----$180
Motorola ZN300----$200
Motorola COCKTAIL VE70----$200
Motorola ZN200-----$160


HTC:

HTC Google Nexus S - $245
HTC HD7 --------------- $220
HTC 7 Pro ------------- $215
HTC 7 Surround -------- $212
HTC Desire HD --------- $210
HTC Desire Z ----------- $220
HTC HTC Aria -----------$200
HTC Wildfire ------------ $200
HTC EVO 4G ------------ $200
HTC Desire ------------ $200
HTC HD mini ----------- $205
HTC Legend ------------ $200
HTC Google Nexus One $200
HTC Smart ------------ $201
HTC Tattoo ------------ $200
HTC Pure ------------ $200
HTC Snap -------------- $160
HTC Hero ------------- $180
HTC Touch Pro — $150
HTC Touch Diamond 2 — $180
HTC Touch Diamond — $130
HTC Touch Cruise — $130
HTC Touch Pro2 $190
HTC Dream — $190
HTC Touch Cruise 09 — $200
HTC MAX 4G — $190
HTC Touch HD2 — $180
HTC Touch HD — $150
HTC Touch 3G — $150


Eten:
Acer Stream -------------$200
Acer Tempo DX900 ----$180
Eten glofiish X610 — $130
Eten glofiish V900 — $230
Eten glofiish X900 — $180
Eten glofiish DX900 — $160
Eten glofiish M810 — $150
Eten glofiish X650 — $140
Eten glofiish M800 — $150

Nokia:
Nokia C5-03 ----$220
Nokia E7 ------ $210
Nokia X3-02 Touch and Type - $210
Nokia N8 ---- $190
Nokia C6 ---- $220
Nokia C5 ---- $205
Nokia 5330 -- $200
Nokia 5235 ---------- $210
Nokia N97 mini -----$190
Nokia N97 32GB --- $170
Nokia N900 -------$190
Nokia X3 -------- $190
Nokia X6 16GB ---- $180
Nokia 6760 slide--$200
Nokia Surge -$200
Nokia N98—–$190
Nokia N86 8MP ---$170
Nokia N85——$175
Nokia N96 16GB– $150
Nokia E90 — $150
Nokia N97 — $175
Nokia N79 — $155
Nokia E72 — $170
Nokia E71 — $165
Nokia E75 - $180
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte — $200
Nokia 5530 XpressMusic --$180
Nokia 5800 XPress Music—-$180


Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson A8i ------------------------- $215
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro -- $210
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini ----- $200
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 ---------- $190
Sony Ericsson Xperia X2 --------------- $190
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 ------------- $150
Sony Ericsson Aspen ------ $225
Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pro -- $210
Sony Ericsson Vivaz -- $200
Sony Ericsson Idou—–$170
Sony Ericsson Aino ----$170
Sony Ericsson C510 — $170
Sony Ericsson P1 — $120
Sony Ericsson W995 -$180
Sony Ericsson C905 — $140
Sony Ericsson W960 — $130
Sony Ericsson G900 — $150
Sony Ericsson C902 — $130
Sony Ericsson W902 — $130

Samsung:
Samsung I9010 Galaxy S -- $215
Samsung [email protected] 322 -------- $200
Samsung I8700 Omnia 7 --- $225
Samsung Mesmerize i500 -- $215
Samsung P1000 Galaxy Tab -$200
Samsung Vibrant --------------$210
Samsung W960 AMOLED 3D - $200
Samsung: S8500 Wave ---$200
Samsung M3710 Corby Beat--$190
Samsung I8000 Omnia II —— $180
Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO —— $190
Samsung B7300 Omnia LITE——$180
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD ——-$150
Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB — $140
Samsung Omnia 8GB ——-$130
Samsung S8000 Jet ———— $170
Samsung T929 Memoir — $190
Samsung T919 Behold — $180
Samsung Giorgio Armani P520 — $130
Samsung U900 Soul — $160
Samsung G800 — $150
Samsung F490 — $140

LG Phones
LG KH5200 Andro-1
LG GS290 Cookie Fresh
LG GW820 eXpo ---------- $190
LG GT540 --------------- $180
LG GD510 Pop ----------- $190
LG GW550 --------------- $170
LG Incite —--------------$185
LG GD910 —--------------–$165
LG KS500 —- $170
LG KF900 Prada—–$180
LG KC780—- $195
LG KP500 Cookie—–$200
LG KC910 Renoir——$200


Video Games Console:
Playstation:
Sony PSP Go Game console --- $180
Sony PSP Slim Giga Bundle — $95
Sony Playstation 3 Slim ----$170
Sony PlayStation 3 80GB Motorstorm Pack — $150
Sony Playstation 3 60GB — $140
Sony PlayStation 3 40GB — $120

Microsoft Xbox:
Xbox 360 Arcade Console -- $100
Xbox 360 Pro 60GB Console -- $120
Xbox 360 Elite 120GB Console -- $140

Nintendo:
Nintendo DS Lite -- $70
Nintendo Wii Console -- $125

APPLE IPODS:
Apple iTouch 64GB $190usd
Apple iTouch 32GB $180usd
Apple iTouch 8GB $170usd
Apple iPod Classic 160GB (Video) - $180usd
Apple iPod 60GB (Video) New - $140usd
Apple iPod 30GB (Video) New - $120usd
Apple ipod 80 GB - $140usd
Apple iPod U2 SE 20 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Photo 60 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Mini 6 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod 20 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod Photo 30 GB - $110usd



APPLE LAPTOPS

Apple Macbook Air……………………….$400usd
Apple Macbook Pro MC240LL/A .....$350usd
Apple Macbook Pro MB990LL/A ......$360usd
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook…$380usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook…$370usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook…$390usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook..$300usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook…$400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook…$385usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook…$390usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook..$400usd


Please review our returns policy for more details below:

————————————————————————–
Return Policy:
1. Please notify us within 14 days (according to the posting date).
2. Please complete the RMA form for any return items.
3. Return items MUST have all ORIGINAL packaging and accessories.
4. Return postage and insurance charge is non-refundable for return items.
5. Returne/exhange shipment of quality, we will supply free after service
————————————————————————–

We give maximum guarantee for safe delivery of items bought from us.

As soon as final conclusions are done from your side kindly contact us as soon as possible so as to lead you on how to transact with us.

Thanking you in anticipation and looking forward to doing long term business with you.


Online Chat Msn ID : [email protected]

Yours Sincerely


Contact Name : Henrik Hokka
Company Name : Saaruu Limited®
Email Us At : [email protected]
Registered No . 7215070
Status : Active
Incorporation Date : 07-06-2005
Last Accounts Filed up to: 01-10-2010
-----------------------------------------------------------------


HURRAY!!! PROMO!! PROMO !! PROMO IS GETTING TO THE END OF THE YEAR AGAIN AND SAARUU LTD IS HERE AGAIN WITH END OF THE YEAR BONANZA :


ORDER FROM US TODAY AND SAVE 10% OR MORE ON ALL YOUR ORDER AS WE OFFER THE PROMO OF BUY 2 GET 1 FREE.

BUY 5 GET 3 FREE
BUY 10 GET 5 FREE
BUY 20 GET 10 FREE

THE MORE YOU BUY THE MORE THE END OF THE YEAR PROMOTION YOU GET.


----------

